# Spreewaldmarathon 2011



## Altglienicker (21. April 2011)

Eigentlich hat es mit Mountainbiken nicht viel zu tun, aber da manche MTBer auch mal ein Rennrad benutzen und ich die Tour mit dem MTB absolviert habe, hier ein kleiner Bericht vom letzten Wochenende:

Obwohl der Spreewaldmarathon als sportliche Großveranstaltung mit über 8.000 Teilnehmern nun schon zum 9. Mal unweit meiner Heimatstadt ausgetragen wurde, bin ich eher aus Zufall darauf gestoßen.
Angeboten werden die Sportarten Laufen, Skaten, Walken, Radfahren und Paddeln. Alles in ...zig verschiedenen Längen, mit und ohne Wertung, für Familien, Kinder und natürlich auch für richtige Sportler. 
Nähere Informationen hier: http://spreewaldmarathon.de/

Vor drei Wochen wurde mir von einem passionierten Mountainbiker offenbart, dass das wahre Glück auf Erden im Fahren eines 7,5-kg-Rennrades liegt. Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch, das nahezu mühelose Dahingleiten über glatte Asphaltflächen jenseits der 30 km/h... Das wollte ich auch ausprobieren. In Ermangelung eines Rennrades besorgte ich mir schmale Reifen für mein Fully und beschloss, die Rennradqualitäten dieses Gefährts beim Spreewaldmarathon zu testen. Da die 180 km bereits einmal erfolgreich absolviert wurden, musste es natürlich eine Steigerung geben. Ich meldete mich für die 200 km an. Kein Rennen, keine Wertung, keine Berge, 10 Stunden Zeit bis Zielschluss - das sollte zu schaffen sein.

Leider konnte ich den oben genannten nicht zu dieser gemeinsamen Spazierfahrt überreden. Er war zu seinem Glück auch zu einer Feier eingeladen. Meine Familie hat für derlei Touren ohnehin nicht viel übrig und von Extrembikern hier aus dem Forum hieß es, sowas würde man sich nicht unbedingt nochmal antun und die Preise/Medaillen wären eh für die Tonne. (Aussage vom Autor leicht überspitzt dargestellt. )

So kam es, dass ich allein nach Lübben anreisen musste. Die 200er starteten natürlich als erste. Um 8.00 Uhr, bei Temperaturen nur knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt. Über 15 Grad sollten es noch werden. Ich hatte mir die Fotos vom letzten Jahr angesehen und mich gefragt, warum fast keiner der Teilnehmer einen Rucksack hatte. Wo lassen die Leute die Sachen, die sie ausziehen? Ganz zu schweigen von Flickzeug, Werkzeug usw. Ich kam jedenfalls mit Rucksack, Proviant und reichlich Wasser. Gerade mit der Versorgung von Letzterem hatte ich auf meinem bisher einzigen Marathon, am Wehlaberg, schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie sich später zeigte, waren meine Befürchtungen unbegründet.




*Sonnenschein und 2° C in Lübben. Rennradfahrer brauchen scheinbar nur Bananen für Unterwegs.*

Beim Start war ich froh, auch Menschen jenseits der 50 und auch weit jenseits der 65 kg zu sehen. Mountainbikes waren allerdings die absolute Ausnahme. Mit meinem Fully kam ich mir ein wenig deplatziert vor. Später, auf der Strecke, wurde ich mehrfach angesprochen, an den Kontrollpunkten beäugt und mit allerlei lustigen Kommentaren versehen. In Straupitz meinte ein Junge: "Guck mal Papi, einer mit einem Hirschgeweih!" Ich hoffe nicht, dass er meinen überaus praktischen Lenker meinte. 

Aber alle Bedenken waren zerstreut, als ich am Start eine Frau mit normalem Stadtfahrrad mit Nabenschaltung, Speichenschutz und allem Drum und Dran stehen sah. Später auch noch eine "Mutti" auf der 150er Strecke. Hier ein Foto von nach der Tour:



*200 km mit dem Kettler. Alle Achtung!*

Freunde des zweirädrigen Motorsports kennen bestimmt noch den "schnellsten Zopf der Welt", Katja Poensgen.
Der schnellste Zopf des Tages war aber wohl Katrin vom RSC Sachsenblitz Burgstädt:



*Smalltalk vor dem Rennen.*




*Blick nach rechts: Startort war die Schlossinsel in Lübben.*

Irgendwann ging es dann auch mal los und die Knipse wurde nur noch gelegentlich rausgeholt. Die ca. 400 Starter wälzten sich durch den abgesperrten Straßenverkehr von Lübben. Vereinzelt gab es sogar Anfeuerungsrufe vom Straßenrand. Insgesamt waren an diesem Tag wohl über 1.000 Radsportler in der Kleinstadt unterwegs.

Was für mich natürlich völlig neu war, waren die Geschwindigkeiten, die man in so einer Gruppe erreicht. 37 km/h Reisegeschwindigkeit fahre ich sonst eher selten. Eigentlich nie. Vorbildlich wurde von vorne bei Hindernissen, Abbiegungen usw. gewarnt. Das Teilnehmerfeld teilte sich in zwei große Gruppen. Obwohl ich die Strecke auf dem Navi hatte, fuhr ich falsch. 399 vor mir können doch nicht irren! Doch konnten sie. 8 km Umweg! Die erste Gruppe kam uns entgegen, die waren noch weiter vom Kurs abgekommen. Ich versuchte, zu trösten: Mehr Kilometer, ohne dass die Startgebühr erhöht wird! Was will man mehr? 




*In Hochgeschwindigkeit vorbei an duftenden Wildobstgehölzen und Schlehen. Die Landbevölkerung musste arbeiten.*

Bald hatten wir den Kontroll- und Verpflegungspunkt in Krausnick erreicht. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei über 30 und ich überlegte schon, was ich heute noch am Nachmittag machen könnte, so früh würden wir ankommen. 




*Am ersten Kontrollpunkt ein mehrrädriges Fahrzeug, das uns zuvor mit geschätzten 45 überholt hatte.*

Weil ich mich etwas zu lange am wirklich reichhaltigen Buffet (Lob an die Veranstalter!) bei Kuchen, Tee und sauren Gurken aufgehalten hatte, hab ich den Anschluss an das Feld verpasst. Es waren vielleicht nur 300 m und ich konnte auch anfangs aufholen aber ganz rangekommen bin ich nicht mehr. Da merkte ich, dass die hohe Geschwindigkeit zuvor wirklich ganz überwiegend am Windschatten und nicht an den schmalen Reifen lag.




*Blühende Landschaften*

Von nun an war ich also Solofahrer und die Reisegeschwindigkeit sank um 8-10 km/h. Vielleicht war das ganz gut so. Vor mir gab es einige Unfälle. Im Rennradforum stand was von geplatzten Reifen und einem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich hoffe, den Verletzten geht es bald wieder gut.

Ich fuhr ein Stück mit einem Biker mit Trekkingrad, der für diese Tour 700 km aus dem Ruhrgebiet angereist war. Zusammen mit seiner Frau. Mit dem Rad!! Uns trennte eine Reifenpanne an meinem Vorderrad, welche mich ca. 1/2 Stunde aufgehalten hat. Ich habe mir Zeit gelassen. 

Irgendwann war ich wieder in bekannten Gegenden:



*Straupitz. Hier war ich doch schon einmal oder zweimal.*




*Suchbild: Wer findet das Gesicht? *
(edit 2014: Habe kürzlich gehört, dass man den angeborenen Drang, Strukturen eine Bedeutung zu geben "Pareidolie" nennt.)

In Straupitz gab es richtig deftiges Essen, welches mir allerdings nicht bekommen ist. So liebevoll auch alles bereitet war, insgesamt fand ich die Verpflegung viel zu fetthaltig. Schmalzstullen, Leberwurstbrote, Plinsen fand ich jetzt nicht als die optimale Sportlernahrung. Vielleicht habe ich auch aus Angst vor einem Hungerast viel zu viel gegessen.

Bis auf ein längeres langweiliges Stück durch ein ehemaliges Militärgelände war die Strecke wirklich sehr schön. Das Wetter optimal und nahezu windstill. Da ich vor und hinter mir niemanden mehr sah, fing ich an, die Dorfkirchen zu knipsen:












Zwischendurch ein Beitrag zur aktuellen Energiediskussion:



*Windkraft, Biogas, Braunkohle, Strommasten. Die Windkraft war heute im Nachteil.*

Nach etwas über 8 Stunden und 213 km erreichte ich dann den Start- und Zielort Lübben. Frauen in Spreewaldtrachten hängten mir die erkämpfte gusseiserne goldene Gurke am Band um und meinten, das wäre dann die letzte. Was die Teilnehmer nach mir bekommen haben, weiß ich nicht. Auf der Festwiese wurde der Essenscoupon eingelöst und das ein oder andere Bierchen gezischt.



*Ende eines schönen Tages*

Auf dem Gelände gab es einen Stand der Fa. Movelo. Die haben an diesem Tag ihren Einstand des Verleihs von Elektrobikes in Brandenburg gefeiert. Ich bin mal Probe gefahren. In 10 Jahren kauf ich mir so ein Teil.  




*Das Schloss musste nun nochmal in der Abendsonne geknipst werden.*

Fazit:
Insgesamt war es ein dufter Tag, auch wenn ich sowas nicht nochmal ganz alleine machen würde. Die Organisation war sehr gut. Die Streckenausschilderung ebenfalls, wich aber vom vorher ausgegebenen Plan ab und war auch anders als im Vorjahr. Eine Vorabveröffentlichung des GPS-Tracks wäre wünschenswert.
Besonders erwähnenswert finde ich die vielen freundlichen Leute an den einzelnen Verpflegungspunkten. Ich vermute, dass da viel ehrenamtlich getan wird.
Ob ich das nochmal mache, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, im Wald mit breiten Reifen ist es schöner. Die Wirkung der schmalen und harten Reifen habe ich allerdings offenbar überschätzt. Ich kam auf einen Durchschnitt von ungefähr 26 km/h. Am Karfreitag habe ich mal Gelegenheit, mit einem richtigen Rennrad unterwegs zu sein. Mal sehen, was das für ein Unterschied ist. Aber ich glaube, ich werd diesem Forum treu bleiben.


----------



## steffle (26. April 2011)

Altglienicker schrieb:


> *Suchbild: Wer findet das Gesicht?
> *



also ich nicht... maximal ein halbes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altglienicker (26. April 2011)

steffle schrieb:


> also ich nicht... maximal ein halbes...




Na immerhin! Vielleicht Verwandschaft von Mosche Dajan?


----------



## Anto (27. April 2011)

Danke für solchen Bericht im gelben Forum! 
Rennrad-Veranstaltungen mit dem MTB besuchen  Inspiriert von deiner Idee muss ich mir nun Ausreden einfallen lassen, um mich nicht am Ötztal Mara 2012 anmelden zu müssen (auf breiten Stollenreifen!!!). Da hast du mod31 `nen schönen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt. Zumal Menis und Staubi mit ihren schweren Eisenschweinen die Strecke auch angegriffen haben...



Altglienicker schrieb:


> Da ich vor und hinter mir niemanden mehr sah, fing ich an, die Dorfkirchen zu knipsen


Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert  Très Bien!


----------



## InoX (6. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht, find ich gut wie du das dann so locker genommen hast. 26 kmh ist im durchschnitt für solch eine Strecke auch nicht grade ohne.


----------

